# update failed



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

got this droid bionic off of ebay and im not going to use it but i want to update it. The update fails and i dont know why. Does it not having a sim card ? Now for all i know the last owner was messing with it and maybe changed to kernal or something. It all looks ok to me but what are the system and kernal vertions before the two new updates.

I have

5.5.886.xt875
2.6.35.7-g68606e6


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

spacecasespiff said:


> got this droid bionic off of ebay and im not going to use it but i want to update it. The update fails and i dont know why. Does it not having a sim card ? Now for all i know the last owner was messing with it and maybe changed to kernal or something. It all looks ok to me but what are the system and kernal vertions before the two new updates.
> 
> I have
> 
> ...


It does need a sim card. What's the error?


----------



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

It boots up after the update then when it looks good a message pops up and says update failed. That's all it says. So it can download the update( wifi) and install it and boots up without a sim card but will fail because it doed not have one is that right then. I just want to make sure its OK to put back on eBay. So if its failing because it has no sim card then I'm good.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

spacecasespiff said:


> It boots up after the update then when it looks good a message pops up and says update failed. That's all it says. So it can download the update( wifi) and install it and boots up without a sim card but will fail because it doed not have one is that right then.


That's weird. Based on my experience with a failed update it usually fails during the scripting. Can you list the full kernel version and also the baseband?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

you have the leaked kernel


----------



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

OK so I'm pissed that the guy on eBay said nothing about that. Can you say negative feedback. So how can I get it back on track. Please the easiest way .


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

As of right now. There is no way back.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

spacecasespiff said:


> OK so I'm pissed that the guy on eBay said nothing about that. Can you say negative feedback. So how can I get it back on track. Please the easiest way .


You can't.


----------



## ussj4brolli (Nov 6, 2011)

http://briefmobile.com/droid-bionic-receives-fastboot-recovery-files


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Those will fail also. With your kernel you can get to 5.7.893 but thats the farthest. The boot image will alwsys fail. The cdt.bin, recovery can't be flashed either. The dude kinda screwed ya.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

ussj4brolli said:


> http://briefmobile.c...-recovery-files


 I believe that will soft brick if you use it. Kernal doesn't match..


----------

